# Uber deliberately avoiding paying correct boost -- unless you contact support



## sisia (Apr 24, 2017)

Where I am located, the only current times that are worth delivering food for Uber are between 11:30am-1:30pm and 5pm-9pm.

I have alarms set on my iOS device, which Apple sets the time for all devices. I have the latest iOS. I always use the current version of the iOS app.

My alarm is set for the beginning of each boost window -- 11:30am and 5pm.

I don't open the Uber driver app until after my alarm goes off. Meaning the boost period has already started.

However...

I went back a month looking at the acceptance times for the delivery requests and found that there was one for 11:17am (again, I don't even open the app until 11:30am -- and only then do I go online.) Most of the times showed were 2-4 minutes earlier than the time that I actually went online.

This morning Uber support edited between 15-20 fares after about 4 hours and around 75 emails.

I'm suggesting anyone that works the way I do (only during certain boost times), that they check their acceptance times to make sure they are being paid the correct boost rate. That those times have not been edited. And I can only assume they have been edited because based on 15-20 responses this morning of "I don't know why it shows 11:27 when you clearly accepted at 11:30:37. We have adjusted your fare..."

Highly suspicious, no? And the only reason I even noticed is because I saw that article in the NY Times and figured I better check things on my end.

Oh, how I love the constant replies from incompetent support of requests for order numbers, screenshots, etc. when I contact support through specific deliveries so that they already have the information they need. Some get resolved immediately because the support representative knows what to do/look for -- and then there are the other responses where I feel like I'm being trolled.

Anyways...


----------



## sisia (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is their latest reply: (Keep in mind that I _never_ go online until *after* the x2.0 boost starts at 17:00)

_Upon checking I was able to confirm that there was 2.0x surge available with a time period *05:00PM - 09:00PM*. I can see here that you accepted this trip at *05:01:23pm*. However, the restaurant requested for a courier at *04:57pm*. Please do note that a boost is available when *there's a demand of orders*. Given this situation, boost is applied based on the request of the restaurant, not the time you accepted the request._

Does that make sense to anyone else? Is this policy on Uber's website? It's not my fault that no one accepted the request prior to my logging on to work during the boost.

I have to wonder how many other drivers they are abusing with this so-called policy.
Good times.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I screen shot my Uber screen while logged off before the boost and after the boost once I've logged on. Had to send these in twice to get the boost


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have a question about stacked orders and boost. I received boost on one and not the other. I didn't complain because they gave me mileage from the restaurant for both orders instead of mileage from address #1 to address #2. I gained about 5 miles in payment.

Should you receive a boost on both stacked orders ?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes we get boost on both orders. Check the time stamp on the second order. It might have thru after the boost ended.


----------



## sisia (Apr 24, 2017)

Go4 said:


> I screen shot my Uber screen while logged off before the boost and after the boost once I've logged on. Had to send these in twice to get the boost


So far in the last couple of days, just deliveries that occurred in the month of April 2017, I've had eleven of these kinds of fares adjusted. I'm waiting on several more -- where support does their typically awful job. I mean, is there any worse support for another company? It shouldn't take nearly 100 emails on one ticket for someone to finally read what I wrote and make a fare adjustment. Uber sets the standard for having the worst support. If I was running my own company and i HATED my customers, I would mirror how Uber support treats their drivers. I feel like maybe I died and I'm in hell -- and this is what support is like in hell.

Today a customer at a restaurant overheard that I was picking up food for Uber. They asked me if it's similar to driving and picking up customers. I told them that I didn't know as I only deliver food. They said that sounds awesome and they would look into it. I told them that driving for Uber is the most stressful job. I then rattled off a hit list of what's wrong with it. Uber takes 30% of your money right off the top. Uber support is practically non-existent. 9 out of 10 restaurants missed the part in Uber's training of the restaurant not to request a driver until the food is ready. At which point I turned around and nodded toward the restaurant staff. Then, "How do you get paid?" By driving. We don't get an hourly wage. So, when a restaurant calls for a driver before they even begin preparing the food -- we end up standing around for 10-20 minutes during a boost period that only last 2 hours. I told them I easily spend 1/3 of my time standing in restaurants waiting for food to be made. You have Uber signing up restaurants that have no parking for drivers to wait 10-20 minutes for food to be made while they're getting tickets for parking illegally. And you have some weird bug that shows you accepting trips before you waited to go online to get a significant boost. How long have they known about this bug? Why fix it if it's only going to cost money? Only a few Uber drivers will notice it.

I didn't notice the bug, until I went to take a closer look at things in my account after the recent NY Times article. I'm curious if this is just UberEats where drivers are getting screwed out of the correct boost -- or if it is all drivers that only log on after a decent boost has begun.

Thanks for the advice re: screenshots. I'm doing that from now on.


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

Four different restaurants have told me they have no control of when calling a driver, uber automaticly does it after an order is placed with them. This is in my area at least. Not sure if it's because of the type of business....meaning a step above fast food vs a more expensive sit down dinner. Maybe it's how they set them up initially on the sign up as it's very new to this area.


----------



## sisia (Apr 24, 2017)

It's the same here in Seattle. And it costs Uber money. Uber doesn't make money if I'm sitting in a restaurant waiting for food to be made. They make money if I'm delivering the food and moving on to the next delivery.

Once Uber realizes they aren't making money when drivers are standing around in restaurants, they'll look into closing that loop. Until then, they'll continue not making as much money as they could be.

It just sucks that there's nothing we can do to make them see that and close the loop faster.

I could easily do 30 trips a day instead of 20 if I spent less time waiting in restaurants. But it is pointless trying to tell anyone that.


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

Been going through this in Seattle to, they did it again today and now my option to report incorrect payment is straight up missing from the app... god damn they are such cuck bastards at uber


----------



## sisia (Apr 24, 2017)

andrew ernst said:


> Been going through this in Seattle to, they did it again today and now my option to report incorrect payment is straight up missing from the app... god damn they are such cuck bastards at uber


Do what Go4 suggested and you'll be fine. Screenshot before you go online, and after you go online. I had one yesterday, and contacted through the trip. Sure, it took 5 replies for them to comprehend why I was contacting support, but they eventually fixed it. I've given up on the 3 tickets that are still not addressed. Rather than work them, they just mark them resolved. I re-open. They mark as resolved -- rather than actually providing support.

Uber support is just preparing you for what it will be like in hell.

Also, I'm guessing they will never fix this bug. Did you work on Sunday between 5pm-6pm? I spoke with every driver I came across -- as well as every restaurant I picked up from and they said Uber was down between 5 and 6. So nice. Right during the dinner rush. On the best day to make money and the servers go down. Just driving across the city back and forth for no reason. Calling support and them being completely clueless about everything. "It's a glitch right now and we deeply apologize." Wait, what? What glitch? Is there really a glitch? "No, I'm just reading from what I'm supposed to say."

Most frustrating job I've ever had. I'd kill for ONE shift where there wasn't something buggered. Wrong address entered by user. Wrong phone number. Customer doesn't answer phone number. Voicemail not set up so phone never rings. Food not ready. Gyro not packaged properly so you have to hold it the entire trip so that it doesn't go all over the place. Go to the Uber hub in SoDo to get new bags because the ones you've been using for over 1,000 trips are falling apart -- and they are out of Uber bags. No parking outside of restaurant signed up by Uber. 25 screens to scroll through just to see the GD order number -- when the restaurant can see your ugly mug next to the order number. It never ends.

I'd kill for one shift where I could park. Pick up the food. Deliver the food. Get a new request. Rinse. Repeat. Instead it is a non-stop joke. And then you toss in the bugs with the app where you have to contact support and spend an entire week and 100 emails to find ONE support person willing to do their job.


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

Thank you for that rant, I won hundred percent agree on all of it, however I can't figure out how to contact Support about this, they literally removed that option from the help list on my app


----------



## sisia (Apr 24, 2017)

andrew ernst said:


> Thank you for that rant, I won hundred percent agree on all of it, however I can't figure out how to contact Support about this, they literally removed that option from the help list on my app


On iOS, click on the trip in question. Scroll to bottom of screen to Help. Then select...

LOL

You're right. As of today, Uber has removed the ability to contact them about specific trips unless you were in an accident. Awesome! Way to remove the option to contact support regarding long waits at restaurants and fraudulent knowing theft of the correct boost.

What an absolute joke.


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

I figured out what to do, you have to click on the trip help on desktop, then select other issue, then tell them what happened, this is my 13th reversal, I just expect it each day now


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I am still waiting on my boost reversal. I contacted them twice last week about the same trip and they keep saying the "boost is still active" and to wait until the weekly statement comes out to see if it appears.

My biggest gripe is the Toll Roads. The toll rates in my area went up a few pennies on 01/01/2017. They are not variable like some states have depending on traffic congestion. I have contacted Uber at least 10 times to update the toll rates to the 2017 pricing. They still have not done it. So after every trip where I had to take a toll, I have to complain and send them a screen shot from the Toll Website showing the 2017 rates. Why this is so hard for them to update is beyond me.

Is there a way, *without going in person*, to contact the local Uber greenlight hub people?


----------



## andrew ernst (May 2, 2016)

Jbstevens88 said:


> I am still waiting on my boost reversal. I contacted them twice last week about the same trip and they keep saying the "boost is still active" and to wait until the weekly statement comes out to see if it appears.
> 
> My biggest gripe is the Toll Roads. The toll rates in my area went up a few pennies on 01/01/2017. They are not variable like some states have depending on traffic congestion. I have contacted Uber at least 10 times to update the toll rates to the 2017 pricing. They still have not done it. So after every trip where I had to take a toll, I have to complain and send them a screen shot from the Toll Website showing the 2017 rates. Why this is so hard for them to update is beyond me.
> 
> Is there a way, *without going in person*, to contact the local Uber greenlight hub people?


LOOOOL that's typical uber, and for god sakes why would you want to talk to the Cro magnons at the green light center?? That's just a guaranteed way to blow 3 hours and get nothing done


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

Well Uber gave me the shaft: My boost runs from 6 to 9 PM. I logged in at 6:05 and immediately accepted a ping. I did the delivery and noticed no boost. I contacted support and they said they would fix it....Fast forward to yesterday, I contacted Uber because the boost never showed up for that one trip. After about 10 emails, they tell me that since the restaurant requested the driver at 5:55pm, that I did not qualify for the boost. One person responded that the restaurant was not in the boost zone area, which I sent back a big LOL, look at the map lady. I am convinced these Uber people just go through the motions and don't actually research anything.

Anyway, I sent a screen shot showing I had only been logged in for 25 minutes at 6:30, so how could I accept at 5:55? They inform me that another driver had originally accepted the request but then cancelled and that's how I got it - 10 minutes after the original request. So basically, Uber uses when the restaurant made the request, not ME accepting which is BS. If driver after driver ignores or cancels a ping, the sucker who does finally accept gets screwed.


----------



## dtysko (Mar 19, 2017)

They're doing lots of things to screw with the boost payments. I did four orders that were supposed to be during a boost and go nothing extra.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Just keep sending your explanation to customer support. If boost starts at 6, but you don't log on til after 6 you get the boost.
I had the same problem, original order was like 4:50, boost started at 5. I logged on after 5, screen shot then got the ping. No boost until 8 emails and 2 days. Boost was on my paycheck.
Keep working it until it is right.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

OMG! I never checked and I did Eats during boost times. Now I'm thinking I didn't get the boost. I don't know how to do a screen shot; can anyone explain it easily to a simpleton like me? or should I go to the Green Light Hub for help (LOL)?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Google screenshot and your make of phone. It is different for many types of phones


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I sent over 10 emails and they keep saying the boost is based on when the restaurant makes the request. Not when I accept. Granted my one boost is only a few bucks, but their policy impacts ALL of us.


----------



## Tip1 (May 1, 2017)

I had the same problem with last weeks trips. I have sent 6 emails so far with them adjusting 3 of 10 trips. Each response is from a different person asking for the same info previously sent


----------



## chefseth (Apr 26, 2016)

Uber Delivery Customer Support for on trip deliveries only

800-451-8164

FWIW, and that aint much.


----------



## Tip1 (May 1, 2017)

chefseth said:


> Uber Delivery Customer Support for on trip deliveries only
> 
> 800-451-8164
> 
> FWIW, and that aint much.


Thanks!


----------

